# Male Maltese in desperate need of help in county shelter



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

Hi,
there is a maltese in the Cuyahoga County Kennel in Cleveland Ohio, he is in need of help. His fur is very matted, it is very thin and the skin on his face looks raw under this black cruddy looking slime. Please forward this message to anyone who can help him. He is just the saddest looking dog and so many people are going to walk right past because he looks terrible, too terrible to even touch and it makes me want to cry because he is clearly neglected. I cannot bring him home because our puppy is arriving tomorrow and I want to keep him seperated from other dogs until he is a little older and has more vaccinations. He is in cage 71 if anyone can help.

Thanks,
Dottie


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I saw the Ohio Maltese Rescue on Petfinder - maybe they can help. I forwarded your posting to them.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Hi,
> there is a maltese in the Cuyahoga County Kennel in Cleveland Ohio, he is in need of help. His fur is very matted, it is very thin and the skin on his face looks raw under this black cruddy looking slime. Please forward this message to anyone who can help him. He is just the saddest looking dog and so many people are going to walk right past because he looks terrible, too terrible to even touch and it makes me want to cry because he is clearly neglected. I cannot bring him home because our puppy is arriving tomorrow and I want to keep him seperated from other dogs until he is a little older and has more vaccinations. He is in cage 71 if anyone can help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dottie[/B]


Rescues need to be contacted for this little one. Please contact, either Northcentral Maltese Rescue, or a local small breed rescue ASAP.

You can also PM me


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

here's a link to the shelter: Cuyahoga County Shelter 
they do good things. i'll call them in the morning. i can't take another pet in right now (unless maybe he has a job), but i can call and get info on him, if that'll help get him into a forever home!!!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> here's a link to the shelter: Cuyahoga County Shelter
> they do good things. i'll call them in the morning. i can't take another pet in right now (unless maybe he has a job), but i can call and get info on him, if that'll help get him into a forever home!!!!!![/B]

































WOW!!! Doesn't get much better than this
















Thanks Ann Marie and The Buttercup. You ROCK


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh, bless his heart. Please keep us updated on him. Thank you to all of you that are trying to help find him a home.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i called this morning and they said he was about 10yrs old and a sweet dog. a little freaked out, but pretty laid back, considering. 

hopefully soon, i will be embarking on Operation Buttercup's-TEMPORARY-Little-Brother. BTW, let's re-emphasize the TEMPORARY.







Hopefully I'll be able to spring him before the weekend.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> i called this morning and they said he was about 10yrs old and a sweet dog. a little freaked out, but pretty laid back, considering.
> 
> hopefully soon, i will be embarking on Operation Buttercup's-TEMPORARY-Little-Brother. BTW, let's re-emphasize the TEMPORARY.
> 
> ...


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> i called this morning and they said he was about 10yrs old and a sweet dog. a little freaked out, but pretty laid back, considering.
> 
> hopefully soon, i will be embarking on Operation Buttercup's-TEMPORARY-Little-Brother. BTW, let's re-emphasize the TEMPORARY.
> 
> ...


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> i called this morning and they said he was about 10yrs old and a sweet dog. a little freaked out, but pretty laid back, considering.
> 
> hopefully soon, i will be embarking on Operation Buttercup's-TEMPORARY-Little-Brother. BTW, let's re-emphasize the TEMPORARY.
> 
> ...


Thank you for helping







Ann and Buttercup.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> i called this morning and they said he was about 10yrs old and a sweet dog. a little freaked out, but pretty laid back, considering.
> 
> hopefully soon, i will be embarking on Operation Buttercup's-TEMPORARY-Little-Brother. BTW, let's re-emphasize the TEMPORARY.
> 
> ...


Whoa!!!! Way to go!!!! 

[attachment=22699:attachment]


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Seems like there are a lot of malts in shelters all of a sudden. Ann Marie you are an angel! Get that girl a Margarita...does the Buttercup like to share her peanut butter treats?


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

What a wonderful thing you are doing Ann Marie!!















That poor baby must be sooo scared.














Thank you so much for helping a baby in need.

Diane and Pompom


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for rescuing that poor baby.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> What a wonderful thing you are doing Ann Marie!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am taking no credit. the real credit goes to the rescue group, the foster mom, and the adoptive parents. all i'm doing is springing him from jail and introducing him to a buttercup....for a day or two or three lol.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=379469
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you dare discount what you are doing - you're awesome, and you ROCK!
















Now have yourself a margarita and consider yourself 'toasted' from NYC - I raise my glass of wine to you.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=379789
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha Linda, nope, I'm still not taking any credit. i'm doing the EASY part. it's the people who do the behind-the-scenes stuff that will make his forever placement happen that deserve the credit. i'm doing the EASY and FUN part.








and i'm out of margarita, so i will join you in a glass of wine







i've recently discovered the joys of south african wines, YUMMMO!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=379790
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you dare discount what you are doing - you're awesome, and you ROCK!
















Now have yourself a margarita and consider yourself 'toasted' from NYC - I raise my glass of wine to you.








[/B][/QUOTE]
haha Linda, nope, I'm still not taking any credit. i'm doing the EASY part. it's the people who do the behind-the-scenes stuff that will make his forever placement happen that deserve the credit. i'm doing the EASY and FUN part.








and i'm out of margarita, so i will join you in a glass of wine







i've recently discovered the joys of south african wines, YUMMMO!
[/B][/QUOTE]

What you are doing is part of the whole rescue............believe me it takes everyone. Thank you so much for opening up your home to this guy.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

well.... i called this morning and the gentleman i talked to said there were so many rescues trying to get this little guy. one in particular (don't know if i should say which one, in case they havent finalized everything yet) he said was pretty much wrapped up, ready to go, and come get him...so unless that falls thru, this little guy will be taken care of







yay for happy endings


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm so happy that breed rescue organizations try and take care of their own (so to speak). Wish all the homeless little doggies were so lucky. Spay and Neuter your pets people!

You've done good AM!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> well.... i called this morning and the gentleman i talked to said there were so many rescues trying to get this little guy. one in particular (don't know if i should say which one, in case they havent finalized everything yet) he said was pretty much wrapped up, ready to go, and come get him...so unless that falls thru, this little guy will be taken care of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yahoo Mountain Dew!!

Ann Marie., you were there for him - that's what counts. If he needed you, you were there.














And I, for one, LOVE YOU, WOMAN!



PS - Besides South African, have you tried Chliean reds?? They rock, too. Ask me, I know my red wines - you betcha. I majored in red wines in my undergrad...


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=380265
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are the second person TODAY to mention Chilean wines to me. the boys upstairs usually invite me up for wine on occasion, and they said today that last nite was a splendid Chilean red, but they didn't ask me b/c they know I prefer a yummmy sauvignon blanc (I can't usually SPELL it, but I can drink me some!)... 

anyhoooooo. i guess SCMR has laid more groundwork into getting this little boy than we had, so hopefully they will scoop him up soon. and i hope they tell him how LOVED and WANTED he is


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Marie & the Boys


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

I just wanted to let you all know that I was contacted by one of the people at the rescue and they did spring him. He has been neutered and a dental and is already at home with his new mom







Thank you for telling me to contact all of the rescues, that was the best advice (I e-mailed 10 and 5 responded). To everyone involved in his rescue thank you







I saw his photo and he already looked better and was in his new mommy's arm - they both were smiling.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I love happy endings!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I just wanted to let you all know that I was contacted by one of the people at the rescue and they did spring him. He has been neutered and a dental and is already at home with his new mom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whooooo hooooo!!! That is FABULOUS news!!!!! [attachment=23046:attachment]


----------

